
Airtight Respirator Mask Just Launched - olako
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1099494158/idmask-20-skins-edition-airtight-respirator-mask/description
======
ivankolev
$50 a piece, with 4 filters included. Steep price from where I stand.Also
deliveries June...

